#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Changi airport : Kinetic Rain

## Mid

*Repairs to "Kinetic Rain" sculpture in Changi Airport complete*
04 Nov 2013

 _A general view shows Kinetic Rain, reportedly the world's  largest kinetic art sculpture hanging in the departure check-in hall in  Singapore's Changi Airport terminal one on July 6, 2012._ 
(AFP/ROSLAN  RAHMAN)       

*SINGAPORE:* Singapore's Changi Airport has finished  repairing its Kinetic Rain sculpture, which was damaged last Saturday  after a woman decided to climb onto it.

Located at Terminal 1, the hanging sculpture was back in action when Channel NewsAsia checked on Monday evening.

The installation had to be shut down after the incident for repair works to be done.

Changi Airport said it was looking into whether extra safety precautions need to be taken.

This  video of the woman traipsing on the art installation has been making  its rounds online. The incident shocked many in the crowd.

The woman, who is in her 30s, was also seen tangling up the display.

She has been arrested under the Mental Health Act.

Channel NewsAsia understands that she has not been charged yet, and investigations are ongoing.

channelnewsasia.com

----------


## Mid

youtube.com

----------


## Lostandfound

Better than the papier mache pos at swampy i guess

As for the woman, thats probably the most exciting event in Singapore since 1942

----------


## terry57

Jesus, she was lucky she never killed her self.   :Confused:

----------

